# best place to buy a Look 585?



## starrdog7 (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi i have been hunting for a look 585 for a while, although i am looking for a online store that will allow me to customise the majority of components on the bike? can anyone recommend the best place to 'look' (no pun intended) for a look 585? what online stores offer the most competitve pricing? i have been saving for this bike for nearly 2 years, so i do not want to wait much longer!

Thanks


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

starrdog7 said:


> Hi i have been hunting for a look 585 for a while, although i am looking for a online store that will allow me to customise the majority of components on the bike? can anyone recommend the best place to 'look' (no pun intended) for a look 585? what online stores offer the most competitve pricing? i have been saving for this bike for nearly 2 years, so i do not want to wait much longer!
> 
> Thanks


Check your PM's.


----------



## rmadore (Apr 29, 2007)

*Ws*

wrenchscience.com

competitive pricing - great selection of components.


----------



## Shuteye (Nov 25, 2006)

E-bay is a great resource. Though there is inherent risk, I picked up a like new 2006 585 frameset last fall for $1400. Its owner was a cat 2 college student/bike shop mechanic in Wash state. We exchanged e-mails regarding the frame with good comminucation on his part. I built it up with 2006 Campy Record closeout components and e-bay parts for a grand total of $2470 minus wheels. I also bought a completely built Ventana X-5 mountain bike off e-bay so new it didn't even have cable rub for $1800 (spec'd at Competative Cyclist for $4600). Granted, it took me months of careful searching, but half the fun was the hunt! I have purchased numerous components and accessories from e-bay also. I have yet to get burned, alway contact seller before bidding on big ticket stuff and stay away from the fishy looking too good to be true ads. On a few frameset/bike ads, I was blunt about my doubts and asked if I could arrange for a local bike shop in the seller's area to ship the bike for me - didn't get an answer, so passed. If you need to make your money stretch as I do, and if you have the time, e-bay is a fun way to go. Good luck!


----------

